# ASP page + MS Access: How to auto-disable radio button after condition is fulfilled ?



## chickenwings (Mar 13, 2003)

Hello, 

I created a basic web-based form that allows volunteers to sign up for various jobs at a volunteer site.

The webpage was created using ASP (in Frontpage 2003), and the database is Microsoft Access.

This web-based form contains several radio-buttons and check-boxes etc, pertaining to various jobs at the volunteer center. Visitors to the webpage can enter their name and contact details, make selections for various jobs, and press submit, and their data gets recorded in the database.

Here's what I need: 
Let's say there's a job for which 30 volunteers are needed. After 30 people have signed up for that job, I want the radio-button for that job to either vanish or to get disabled on the webpage, so that future visitors to that webpage no longer can sign-up for that particular job (they can still sign up for other jobs).

Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## tellutwurp (Apr 10, 2008)

Do you have a code snippet? I presume I would check the condition and rbName.Enabled = false;

I could be oversimplifying though.


----------



## chickenwings (Mar 13, 2003)

Hi,

Here's the URL of the page:
http://tinyurl.com/3njpwq

And I'm attaching the actual ASP page as well.

Thanks.


----------

